# Dogma 2 Seatpost rear bolt what size?



## zion rasta (Aug 15, 2004)

Dear Pinarello fans,

I just got a Pinarello Dogma 2 and the head of the rear bolt of the seatpost is rounded off.

Where can I get a replacement bolt?

What size is that bolt? I know it uses a 5mm allen wrench or a 30-T torx

Right now that is holding me up so I appreciate any tips....


----------



## boulderbobo (Jun 5, 2012)

It is actually a Torx size T20


----------



## zion rasta (Aug 15, 2004)

The bolt at the seat rail clamp 8NM rear is either a 5mm Allen or a T30 torx. That is the one. The seatpost clamp is fine....

I rounded the seat rail rear bolt the one that cinches the rails. The front one is a 10mm hex head.


----------



## zion rasta (Aug 15, 2004)

Actually, Problem fixed. I got a 5mm head allen bolt from an old disc brake 180mm mount I had. Same length and pitch with a better head. Worked perfectly.

Now, my seat is almost all the way forward (at the : of the Fizi:K on a Airione CX saddle). 
I am contemplating buying the zero offset post, but GeeZus Krist! $400 for that POS... oh well, who cares when you just spend $13,000 on a bike right?


----------



## zion rasta (Aug 15, 2004)

*Zero setback or ride the stock?*

Go for the zero? Or ride the 25mm setback?


----------



## zion rasta (Aug 15, 2004)

Ok finally is dialed. No need for a zero post. The saddle is in the middle of the rails. Achieved KoPS that way. The stem is good at 120mm


----------

